# What is hacking ?



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

It's just riding from here to there, kind of like jogging for exercise. I always think of "hacking" as going from A to get to B with an active working trot and a canter slow enough to cover ground for miles. I guess I relate it to "Hunter Hack", which is a Hunter class that shows off a reliable Hunter who can quickly and quietly take you over fences or across fields without fences. Hope this helps.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Most people use hacking to refer to trail riding or riding outside of an arena and around the property. You might say you went for a quick hack if you rode your horse around your farm or if you're going on a pleasure trail ride.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsedreamer21 (Jul 10, 2011)

Yes I'm starting to understand it ! Thanks for the comments ! I really appreciate it 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

I have always assumed it's the "English" term for Trail riding.  I don't hack unless I have a bad cold.. LOL


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

In Australia it is also a class you can enter into in a show. You are judged on you horse's looks, turnout, their manners, how well they perform at all three gaits, and how well you ride them.


----------



## Bluebird (Jul 20, 2011)

This is where the ENGLISH can hold their own...LOL. 'Hacking' in the UK applies to taking your horse riding out and about...along roads, along bridleways, cantering across open fields, riding through forests. It is nothing to do with competition, just an informal ride. I think you can say that it is similar to 'trail riding' but we don't have 'trails' in England per se so we go everywhere!


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

Shoot Bluebird, much of our "trail riding" is simply going out wherever and riding. Roads, pastures, woods, "trails". Just riding as you say.


----------



## freia (Nov 3, 2011)

Hacking is just going out for an informal ride around the countryside/roads/trails - whatever meets your fancy - just for fun.


----------



## MySerenity (Jul 18, 2011)

At my barn we use it "incorrectly" to tell if we are just riding or if we are lessoning. Ie, I would say "I'm just going to hack on monday" meaning that my trainer doesn't have to work him or be there for a lesson. I know it's not really right (I always thought it was essentially an english trail/road ride) but it's become an easy way for us to get the point across. I'm not sure how other people differentiate between lessoning and just riding. 

I'm a big fan of the real version of hacking. I didn't really have trails near me when I grew up (at least not ones that we were supposed to be on :wink: ) so I rode on the road a lot as well.


----------



## daddyspaycheck (Nov 9, 2012)

my barn uses it the same way as you do myserenity as we are just riding to ride and not in a lesson.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Bluebird said:


> I think you can say that it is similar to 'trail riding' but we don't have 'trails' in England per se so we go everywhere!


Certainly you do! I've even biked/hiked some of them, like the Ridgeway Path: The Ridgeway - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## minstrel (Mar 20, 2012)

jamesqf said:


> Certainly you do! I've even biked/hiked some of them, like the Ridgeway Path: The Ridgeway - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


We have a couple, the West Highland Wayis another good one, but trails here are not always actually suitable for horses, especially in Scotland - end up getting pretty rocky and steep. So woods and roads and the odd bridle path or forestry track.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

minstrel said:


> So woods and roads and the odd bridle path or forestry track.


Same here. Most of what I ride on around here are old logging roads, ranging from passable by ordinary 2WD cars (but you might only see one or two in a day), to 2-tracks you'd want a truck on, down to some that have small trees growing in them.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

When I say I did an arena hack it means I did a quick flat ride with circles, transitions, trotting and cantering. Its usually a quick 20 minute ride to just exercise the horse.

If I say I am doing a flat school it means I am working on actual skills such as lateral work, transition work, making things crisp and clean for a dressage test.

A lesson is riding in a lesson(obviously)

When I say I am going out hacking it means I am going out on a conditioning ride with the sole purpose of doing hill work, lots of trotting and cantering. 

If I am going for a relaxing ride out, its a trail ride. 

That is generally the terms in my area


----------



## Bluebird (Jul 20, 2011)

jamesqf said:


> Certainly you do! I've even biked/hiked some of them, like the Ridgeway Path: The Ridgeway - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


They're not officially called horse riding trails! LOL. We have bike trails but horse riding is not usually allowed on these. There are also public 'footpaths' trails and horse riding is not allowed on these either.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

I don't know of any actual horse riding trails hereabouts - that is, trails that are primarily designed & intended for horses, though there are a few that are maintained by riding groups and have parking spots for trailers &c. (But of course the US is a big place, and it may be different elsewhere.) You can ride on just about any dirt road or trail in National Forest or BLM land (which is most land hereabouts). There are some that you wouldn't WANT to ride a horse on, but these sometimes have alternate routes for horses.


----------



## Bluebird (Jul 20, 2011)

jamesqf said:


> I don't know of any actual horse riding trails hereabouts - that is, trails that are primarily designed & intended for horses, though there are a few that are maintained by riding groups and have parking spots for trailers &c. (But of course the US is a big place, and it may be different elsewhere.) You can ride on just about any dirt road or trail in National Forest or BLM land (which is most land hereabouts). There are some that you wouldn't WANT to ride a horse on, but these sometimes have alternate routes for horses.


I am from the UK not USA. Its a bit different over here LOL


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Bluebird said:


> I am from the UK not USA. Its a bit different over here LOL


Sure, I was just trying to explain some of the differences. I have spent some time in the UK, hiked & biked a few of the trails like the Ridgeway (and saw people riding on it, though it was long before I got into riding myself, so I didn't pay that much attention.)


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

The term hacking is mostly thought of as a rather formal UK word for riding out of the menage situation - going where you like at whatever pace you like though I think most people in the UK are more inclined to just say 'we're off out for a ride now'!!! 
*Bluebird -* Where do you live?It is a show class too in the UK and one of the oldest probably dating back to the style of horse the wealthy and priviledged ladies rode in Rotton Row alongside Hyde Park - still can today. A show hack is judged in 2 height classes at the top showing level - 14.2 to 15 hands and 15 hands to 15.2. They are a type not a breed and usually TB and anglo arabian breeding. They have to look elegant, light moving and have good self carriage. Pearly King show hack & supreme champion at HOYS
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WyxXnCfLpdM


----------



## Hunterjumper7654 (May 28, 2010)

I agree with myserenity we use the term hacking if were not riding in a lesson, I.e. I'm just hacking today because I have a lesson on Sat. 
Hacking out is what we call going on a trail ride while riding english. I know its silly but its just habbit. If i'm going on a trail ride i'm riding western but if i'm hacking out I'm riding english.


----------



## Bluebird (Jul 20, 2011)

jaydee said:


> The term hacking is mostly thought of as a rather formal UK word for riding out of the menage situation - going where you like at whatever pace you like though I think most people in the UK are more inclined to just say 'we're off out for a ride now'!!!
> *Bluebird -* Where do you live?It is a show class too in the UK and one of the oldest probably dating back to the style of horse the wealthy and priviledged ladies rode in Rotton Row alongside Hyde Park - still can today. A show hack is judged in 2 height classes at the top showing level - 14.2 to 15 hands and 15 hands to 15.2. They are a type not a breed and usually TB and anglo arabian breeding. They have to look elegant, light moving and have good self carriage. Pearly King show hack & supreme champion at HOYS
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WyxXnCfLpdM


Show hack is not the same thing as 'hacking'. A show hack is a type of horse (not a breed) not an activity. Hacking is, as other people have mentioned, informal riding in the Uk. In other countries it may mean something totally different.


----------



## minstrel (Mar 20, 2012)

jaydee said:


> The term hacking is mostly thought of as a rather formal UK word for riding out of the menage situation - going where you like at whatever pace you like though I think most people in the UK are more inclined to just say 'we're off out for a ride now'!!!
> *Bluebird -* Where do you live?It is a show class too in the UK and one of the oldest probably dating back to the style of horse the wealthy and priviledged ladies rode in Rotton Row alongside Hyde Park - still can today. A show hack is judged in 2 height classes at the top showing level - 14.2 to 15 hands and 15 hands to 15.2. They are a type not a breed and usually TB and anglo arabian breeding. They have to look elegant, light moving and have good self carriage. Pearly King show hack & supreme champion at HOYS
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WyxXnCfLpdM


It's not formal at all - it's what you call trail riding. We call it hacking out. And so does everyone I know - it's not antiquated in the slightest. "We're off out hacking" or "We're going out for a hack" is pretty standard yard terminology.

There is hack classes when showing too, small hacks and large hacks, which are the traditional ladies' version of hunters, although women ride in hunter classes nowadays too. Hacks are smaller, lighter, impeccably mannered and are traditionally ridden side saddle, although not so much these days. They were what women used to ride alongside the hunt, although they weren't expected to jump etc.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

minstrel said:


> It's not formal at all - it's what you call trail riding. We call it hacking out. And so does everyone I know - it's not antiquated in the slightest. "We're off out hacking" or "We're going out for a hack" is pretty standard yard terminology.
> 
> There is hack classes when showing too, small hacks and large hacks, which are the traditional ladies' version of hunters, although women ride in hunter classes nowadays too. Hacks are smaller, lighter, impeccably mannered and are traditionally ridden side saddle, although not so much these days. They were what women used to ride alongside the hunt, although they weren't expected to jump etc.


Sorry *Minstrel *but I'm also British and probably considerably older than you are!!! I've only lived in the US for 5 years.
The word Hacking is a very old (in origin)formal word to describe 'going out for a ride' even if you and others on your yard do still use it as a general expression - I think its a word that hangs around more on livery yards and riding schools of a 'type'. I can remember when people of a certain 'standing' always wore tweed jackets, breeches or jodhpurs and leather boots as normal accepted attire when they went out hacking but things are way more relaxed now thank goodness
A typical hack (style of horse) was never a hunter as they arent considered to have the 'substance and bone suitable for hunting, yes they were mostly ridden by women side saddle 'back in the day' because thats all that women were allowed to do - anything else was not respectable!!
The Lightweight hunters (also a show ring horse) were the hunting mounts of ladies in those days and they did jump side saddle over some pretty huge fences too. My great aunt who would now be well over 120 years old hunted several times a week sidesaddle and often put the men to shame with her courage over fences.
At the opening meet of the Quorn this year there were a record number of ladies out sidesaddle - and they all jumped too, in fact one even said she cleared probably the highest fence she'd ever tackled before when riding 'astride'


----------



## Bluebird (Jul 20, 2011)

In the UK we even have attire for when we go out 'hacking'. Like Jaydee said, the 'hacking jacket' (a tweed jacket) is still very much in vogue when hacking out in the country along with creme jodphurs and black or brown long boots. It is still very much in evidence along some of the country roads 'down south' and certainly when one is riding a Clydesdale in Scotland - a Tweed Jacket is a must!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Bluebird said:


> In the UK we even have attire for when we go out 'hacking'. Like Jaydee said, the 'hacking jacket' (a tweed jacket) is still very much in vogue when hacking out in the country along with creme jodphurs and black or brown long boots. It is still very much in evidence along some of the country roads 'down south' and certainly when one is riding a Clydesdale in Scotland - a Tweed Jacket is a must!


 I ride in exactly the same gear in the US as I wore in the UK - stretchy jeans or breeches with half chaps - in the summer its mostly cut off jeans here with half chaps & whatever top is comfortable and practical for the weather. I have invested in long winter boots here but they are a far cry from show boots!!! Cream or canary breeches are for the show ring only - I need colours that dont show the dirt and poo stains!!!
I have never worn a tweed jacket to 'hack out' in other than in the few years that I worked in a BHS riding school - just not my style!!!


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Bluebird said:


> This is where the ENGLISH can hold their own...LOL. 'Hacking' in the UK applies to taking your horse riding out and about...along roads, along bridleways, cantering across open fields, riding through forests. It is nothing to do with competition, just an informal ride. I think you can say that it is similar to 'trail riding' but we don't have 'trails' in England per se so we go everywhere!


 
and it can include a really good gallop with friends too


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Bluebird said:


> In the UK we even have attire for when we go out 'hacking'. Like Jaydee said, the 'hacking jacket' (a tweed jacket) is still very much in vogue when hacking out in the country along with creme jodphurs and black or brown long boots. It is still very much in evidence along some of the country roads 'down south' and certainly when one is riding a Clydesdale in Scotland - a Tweed Jacket is a must!


 
Noooo, no tweed jackets down south unless training meets for hunting, but we do wear a lot of hi viz! Coats (in winter), chaps (if wet), jods, boots, riding hats and hi viz.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Yes you need a lot of High Viz - this was my favourite as we always used to read it as 
Please Pass. Wide and Slow
My husband in the pink T shirt and hunter wellies. As you can see we are not the sort that go for 'formal gear'!!!!!
This was taken on our very last ride in the UK before we and the horses left for the US


----------



## minstrel (Mar 20, 2012)

jaydee said:


> Sorry *Minstrel *but I'm also British and probably considerably older than you are!!! I've only lived in the US for 5 years.
> The word Hacking is a very old (in origin)formal word to describe 'going out for a ride' even if you and others on your yard do still use it as a general expression - I think its a word that hangs around more on livery yards and riding schools of a 'type'. I can remember when people of a certain 'standing' always wore tweed jackets, breeches or jodhpurs and leather boots as normal accepted attire when they went out hacking but things are way more relaxed now thank goodness
> A typical hack (style of horse) was never a hunter as they arent considered to have the 'substance and bone suitable for hunting, yes they were mostly ridden by women side saddle 'back in the day' because thats all that women were allowed to do - anything else was not respectable!!
> The Lightweight hunters (also a show ring horse) were the hunting mounts of ladies in those days and they did jump side saddle over some pretty huge fences too. My great aunt who would now be well over 120 years old hunted several times a week sidesaddle and often put the men to shame with her courage over fences.
> At the opening meet of the Quorn this year there were a record number of ladies out sidesaddle - and they all jumped too, in fact one even said she cleared probably the highest fence she'd ever tackled before when riding 'astride'


I can guarantee neither myself nor anyone I know has ever hacked out in tweed... Hi viz and denim joddies more like! And I've worked teaching on multiple yards in my area, none of them close to being the 'type' you describe, an I've never heard anyone refer to hacking as anything but hacking. This includes when I went to uni 500 miles away and rode there! As far as I've ever been aware this is still a commonly use term - and not just with the tweed and Hunters crowd.

And yeah, the hack didn't jump like a lightweight hunter, but it was what ladies were supposed to be riding alongside the hunt, before the lightweight hunter type was introduced. It was for ladies when actual joining in te hunt was prohibited, but the ladies could ride sedately at the far end of the pack - if you've been hunting, you'll know what I mean in that its fairly easy to catch up again in between the hounds catching a line. Lightweight hunters came later, for ladies who wants to join in the hunt. In fact, hack an lightweight hunter classes are often combined in a 'ladies hunter' class in county shows, but hack classes most definitely come under hunter divisions.

And re side saddle, yes a lot of women still ride side saddle, I did myself on my last horse sometimes, but very few women compete side saddle in a hack or light weight hunter class, whereas that used to be the way these horses were shown. Some people do, but very few now.


----------



## minstrel (Mar 20, 2012)

Also, all the big UK riding magazines like Horse and Hound, Horse and Rider and Your Horse all refer to it as this too, I just realised (Can you tell I'm multitasking by magazine flicking and forum-ing? Horse addict, obv)


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Uk hacking (my friend's video of us)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5TfDQpfqgA&feature=plcp

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kt-5xzm8nOg&feature=plcp


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

minstrel said:


> I can guarantee neither myself nor anyone I know has ever hacked out in tweed... Hi viz and denim joddies more like! And I've worked teaching on multiple yards in my area, none of them close to being the 'type' you describe, an I've never heard anyone refer to hacking as anything but hacking. This includes when I went to uni 500 miles away and rode there! As far as I've ever been aware this is still a commonly use term - and not just with the tweed and Hunters crowd.
> .


 
Hacking is hacking, what else would you call it :-| Everyone calls it hacking or going for a ride which is a longer way of saying it. I never hack in tweed, I keep that just for showing. My TB is a little bit big to be a ladies hack.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

minstrel said:


> I can guarantee neither myself nor anyone I know has ever hacked out in tweed... Hi viz and denim joddies more like! And I've worked teaching on multiple yards in my area, none of them close to being the 'type' you describe, an I've never heard anyone refer to hacking as anything but hacking. This includes when I went to uni 500 miles away and rode there! As far as I've ever been aware this is still a commonly use term - and not just with the tweed and Hunters crowd.
> 
> And yeah, the hack didn't jump like a lightweight hunter, but it was what ladies were supposed to be riding alongside the hunt, before the lightweight hunter type was introduced. It was for ladies when actual joining in te hunt was prohibited, but the ladies could ride sedately at the far end of the pack - if you've been hunting, you'll know what I mean in that its fairly easy to catch up again in between the hounds catching a line. Lightweight hunters came later, for ladies who wants to join in the hunt. In fact, hack an lightweight hunter classes are often combined in a 'ladies hunter' class in county shows, but hack classes most definitely come under hunter divisions.
> 
> And re side saddle, yes a lot of women still ride side saddle, I did myself on my last horse sometimes, but very few women compete side saddle in a hack or light weight hunter class, whereas that used to be the way these horses were shown. Some people do, but very few now.


 If I were writing in the H&H I would also call it hacking because thats the recognised correct term in the UK but if I asked my husband or son or friends if they were 'coming out for a hack' they would think I was a little odd
The difference in standards now and in my youth in BHS riding schools has obviously changed a lot - it was the requirement for instructors to wear correct clothing that separated them from the more rough & ready riding schools!!!! It highlights our age difference
Minstrel I had my first days hunting when I was about 8 years old and later in life worked on a yard that liveried hunters in the winter months for 10 years and then had my own small yard doing the same for another 5 years - hunting on average 2 x a week through the season
I dont know that women were ever prohibited from Foxhunting - it was just not considered 'proper' due to their delicate nature and considering even following hounds without jumping needed a horse with good bone to stand up to the heavy going - no nice smooth tarmac roads in those days - a fine legged hack suited to riding gently along Rotton Row would hardly have fitted the bill. Women first began hunting in the mid 19th century and witht he invention of the leaping horn on the side saddle were not afraid to follow the men over fences.
There have always been lightweight hunters - mostly still TB's but with more 'build'. Black Beauty in the actual book (1877) was considered to be a ladys hunter and ridden by Lady Anne but was also up to the weight of Blantyre who also hunted her. The chestnut mare Lizzie was described as near TB and although the build for a ladies hunter was 'too nervous in temperament' so usually ridden by a man.
I cant see true hack classes being combined with a lightweight hunter class at a show as hacks come under the BHSA registration along with cobs and riding horses, hunter ponies come under the BSPS along with riding ponies & Hunters now come under the new Sport Horse Breeding of GB along with sport horses
There are ladies side saddle hunter and hack classes at the HOYS with qualifiers all over the country. Its increasing in popularity each year - keep up girl!!!


----------



## minstrel (Mar 20, 2012)

jaydee said:


> If I were writing in the H&H I would also call it hacking because thats the recognised correct term in the UK but if I asked my husband or son or friends if they were 'coming out for a hack' they would think I was a little odd
> The difference in standards now and in my youth in BHS riding schools has obviously changed a lot - it was the requirement for instructors to wear correct clothing that separated them from the more rough & ready riding schools!!!! It highlights our age difference
> Minstrel I had my first days hunting when I was about 8 years old and later in life worked on a yard that liveried hunters in the winter months for 10 years and then had my own small yard doing the same for another 5 years - hunting on average 2 x a week through the season
> I dont know that women were ever prohibited from Foxhunting - it was just not considered 'proper' due to their delicate nature and considering even following hounds without jumping needed a horse with good bone to stand up to the heavy going - no nice smooth tarmac roads in those days - a fine legged hack suited to riding gently along Rotton Row would hardly have fitted the bill. Women first began hunting in the mid 19th century and witht he invention of the leaping horn on the side saddle were not afraid to follow the men over fences.
> ...


It is fun, isn't it? I am jealous as you will have properly hunted then - I only started after the ban, so drag hunts it is - would have loved to do the real thing. Nothing better on a crisp winter day!

I've competed in mixed hack and lightweight hunter classes up to county level (I've never competed HOYS but obv at that level it would be ridiculous to mix them), both at Blair Castle International and at the Royal Highland, so they do exist - I don't actually approve, they should be separate classes, but they do exist. As far as I've been told when the demand for hack classes isn't high they simply merge the two, which bugs me when a nice little hack comes in and beats my lightweight hunter. Get your own class! And whenever I've competed the hack classes have been under hunter divisions - ridden hunter and hack classes, and in hand hunter and hack classes. I've never heard of hunters and sport horses under the same registry - they are entirely different in movement, build and temperament, why should they be together? A classic hunter is all curves, and sports horses all boxy like WBs... just why? Especially when there are so few sports horse classes - they tend to be young stock or breeding stock classes, at least as far as Ive seen (again not competed at HOYS....). Unless this is new in the last year, as I've been out this season, then I haven't seen any evidence of this in competition...

As far as hack origins, what I explained was what I was taught, but I can see your explanation makes sense so you could be right. I will have to do some reading 

What I said about side saddle wasn't about side saddle in general - even in local shows there are an odd side saddle class now - but with regards specifically to hack and light weight hunter classes. My point was that both those classes were originally purely shown side saddle, but that fell out of fashion and now both are shown astride. I don't think I explained my point very well. :S

And sorry to hear that us new lot of bhs instructors don't meet the standards  we just like to save our rather expensive tweed coats for the show ring


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

minstrel said:


> It is fun, isn't it? I am jealous as you will have properly hunted then - I only started after the ban, so drag hunts it is - would have loved to do the real thing. Nothing better on a crisp winter day!
> 
> I've competed in mixed hack and lightweight hunter classes up to county level (I've never competed HOYS but obv at that level it would be ridiculous to mix them), both at Blair Castle International and at the Royal Highland, so they do exist - I don't actually approve, they should be separate classes, but they do exist. As far as I've been told when the demand for hack classes isn't high they simply merge the two, which bugs me when a nice little hack comes in and beats my lightweight hunter. Get your own class! And whenever I've competed the hack classes have been under hunter divisions - ridden hunter and hack classes, and in hand hunter and hack classes. I've never heard of hunters and sport horses under the same registry - they are entirely different in movement, build and temperament, why should they be together? A classic hunter is all curves, and sports horses all boxy like WBs... just why? Especially when there are so few sports horse classes - they tend to be young stock or breeding stock classes, at least as far as Ive seen (again not competed at HOYS....). Unless this is new in the last year, as I've been out this season, then I haven't seen any evidence of this in competition...
> 
> ...


 Generally drag hunts probably spend way less time standing around waiting for hounds to pick up a scent so you tend to be on the move a lot more. Standing around on a crisp winters day on a fit clipped horse is not always such fun I can tell you, you need a good hunt team to be innovative and keep things moving in those situations. You also had much less control of where the hunt would go - always restrictions anyway with increasing busy roads and farmers who wouldnt allow you to cross land - sometimes for valid reasons (have to keep in with the farmers!!!) but I've often found myself jumping over a barbed wire fence that someone has put a jacket over to keep up with hounds as often finding another way around can get you completely left behind (done that enough times and I have no sense of direction at all) I've in canals along the shallow side and rivers - saw one of our liveries once decide to jump into a river on his horse to cross it and it was far deeper than he expected and they parted company - very wet & cold. We also once followed hounds along a disused railway track only to find that antis had blocked it with a huge barbed wire barrier so we smartly followed in a line along the bank at the side only to find it went up and up and up ending in a sheer 10 ft drop with no room to turn around and not safe to back up for such a long stretch so down we all jumped!!! No injuries either
I guess they would have to judge those mixed classes as individuals as they do in championship classes - I showed arabians for a few years and in mixed part breds and full breds the anglos almost always came out on top
I'm glad that dress is more relaxed now than it was - escorting a ride or teaching in hot weather in a tweed jacket was no fun, it was the hot summer of 1976 when I was working in riding school the first year and we were allowed to wear a short sleeve shirt - but with a tie!!! In the winter when it was cold a riding mac over the top was very cumbersome - modern insulated jackets are so much better. The lady I worked for was wonderful though and I learnt so much from her, she was a real character and though dress standards were stricter safety ones werent. I have very vivid memories of her hitting a horse I was riding that didnt want to leave the yard very hard across the backside with a shovel - the nearest thing she could get her hands on!!!


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

> In the UK we even have attire for when we go out 'hacking'. Like Jaydee said, the 'hacking jacket' (a tweed jacket) is still very much in vogue when hacking out in the country along with creme jodphurs and black or brown long boots. It is still very much in evidence along some of the country roads 'down south' and certainly when one is riding a Clydesdale in Scotland - a Tweed Jacket is a must


not sure what planet you are on but I have NEVER seen anyone hack out in a tweed jacket. Mum apparently did in th 80's at a very popsh yard but no noone does it.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

faye said:


> [/img]In the UK we even have attire for when we go out 'hacking'. Like Jaydee said, the 'hacking jacket' (a tweed jacket) is still very much in vogue when hacking out in the country along with creme jodphurs and black or brown long boots. It is still very much in evidence along some of the country roads 'down south' and certainly when one is riding a Clydesdale in Scotland - a Tweed Jacket is a must [/img]
> 
> not sure what planet you are on but I have NEVER seen anyone hack out in a tweed jacket. Mum apparently did in th 80's at a very popsh yard but no noone does it.


I have a photo of me "all dressed up" once in the 80s off out for a hack, it certainly wasn't my normal dress!. Hacking jackets are for showing and hunting training meets.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

faye said:


> [/img]In the UK we even have attire for when we go out 'hacking'. Like Jaydee said, the 'hacking jacket' (a tweed jacket) is still very much in vogue when hacking out in the country along with creme jodphurs and black or brown long boots. It is still very much in evidence along some of the country roads 'down south' and certainly when one is riding a Clydesdale in Scotland - a Tweed Jacket is a must [/img]
> 
> not sure what planet you are on but I have NEVER seen anyone hack out in a tweed jacket. Mum apparently did in th 80's at a very popsh yard but no noone does it.


 Just to clear up any confusion - it wasnt me that said people still ride out in hacking jackets in the UK - though like your mum we did have to wear them to escort rides out at the BHS riding school I worked at and a lot of the people who rode there did too - but that was a long time ago now.
When I left there to work on a general all in yard it was mostly anything covered in mud, horse stains and in the winter sleeves or gloves streaked with snot because you didnt want to rummage around in your pocket for a tissue - also not easy if you're riding one leading one along a busy road or narrow lane


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Clava, in the early 80's mum worked at the Wirral Riding centre with Jennie lawriston clark. They plaited up before every lesson, horses had hoof oil on everytime they left thier stables, the yard was swept a minimum of 8 times a day and the muck heap was stacked and squared off 4 times a day. They never sat on a horse without full tweed jackets and stocks on!


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

faye said:


> Clava, in the early 80's mum worked at the Wirral Riding centre with Jennie lawriston clark. They plaited up before every lesson, horses had hoof oil on everytime they left thier stables, the yard was swept a minimum of 8 times a day and the muck heap was stacked and squared off 4 times a day. They never sat on a horse without full tweed jackets and stocks on!


 
I couldn't have coped with that!!! - tidy yard is nice, but give me a relaxed gallop around the country and possibly covered in mud (before we leave) any day!:lol:


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Most of the work was done by Working pupils doing BHS exams - pre the Equestrian colleges it was how you did that so there was more man (mostly girl) power!!
On cold winter days everyone wanted the muck heap job


----------



## Bluebird (Jul 20, 2011)

I would rather die than be seen hacking around the English countryside in anything other than my Tweed. Its just not done. We British have to keep up standards. The next thing you know someone will be saying they hack in jeans and Hi Viz. Miss Marple would turn in her grave! ROFL


----------



## Bluebird (Jul 20, 2011)

jaydee said:


> Most of the work was done by Working pupils doing BHS exams - pre the Equestrian colleges it was how you did that so there was more man (mostly girl) power!!
> On cold winter days everyone wanted the muck heap job


The BHS training manual has not changed! LOL I have a copy and it made jaw dropping reading about etiquette, riding attire, muck heap management...eeeek! The standards are pretty high and now I knwo why so many people nolonger do it...


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Bluebird get overyourself, 99.99% of people in the UK hack in hivis and tweeds only come out of the closet for shows.

infact i find it rather Twee and amusing that you still do so.
Even the top BHS riding centres no longer require tweed jackets for anything other than exams!
It is however quite dangerous to not wear high vis whilst hacking on the roads.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Bluebird said:


> I would rather die than be seen hacking around the English countryside in anything other than my Tweed. Its just not done. We British have to keep up standards. The next thing you know someone will be saying they hack in jeans and Hi Viz. Miss Marple would turn in her grave! ROFL


 
Obviously you are joking :lol:


----------



## Bluebird (Jul 20, 2011)

Clava said:


> Obviously you are joking :lol:


CORRECT! ROFL. You will find that I 'Joke' in many of my posts. I will make sure I add an LOL or ROFL to make sure everyone 'gets it'


----------



## Bluebird (Jul 20, 2011)

Clava said:


> Obviously you are joking :lol:


I rarely wear tweeds...its usually a frilly pink tutu and a policeman's helmet....with a pair of green wellies - you know, normal english garb! (Yeah that's a joke too - apart from the green wellies and yes I get told off not to ride in wellies or trainers!)


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Bluebird said:


> I rarely wear tweeds...its usually a frilly pink tutu and a policeman's helmet....with a pair of green wellies - you know, normal english garb! (Yeah that's a joke too - apart from the green wellies and yes I get told off not to ride in wellies or trainers!)


 
Well, believe it or not but when we had a "pony camp" in the summer at my yard for forum friends...one did bring her pink tutu, just in case:lol:! and another friend then said she had meant to bring hers:shock::lol:


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

I find absolutly nothing funny about death on the roads. On average 5 riders a year are killed on the roads and many many more are badly injured.

I personaly have a friend who was paralysed from the waist down and had to watch her horse die after being struck by a car, the horse died before the vet got there.

that "joke" was in incredibly bad taste!


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

faye said:


> I find absolutly nothing funny about death on the roads. On average 5 riders a year are killed on the roads and many many more are badly injured.
> 
> I personaly have a friend who was paralysed from the waist down and had to watch her horse die after being struck by a car, the horse died before the vet got there.
> 
> that "joke" was in incredibly bad taste!


I think maybe , using your words, you might need to "get over yourself" , no-one is mocking hi viz, Bluebird was joking about old fashioned tweed wearing, tea drinking quirky english folk and knowing that "everyone" (almost) now hacks in jeans and hi viz. I am unbelievable pro wearing hi-viz and never hack without it, but found no offence in the joke.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

faye said:


> I find absolutly nothing funny about death on the roads. On average 5 riders a year are killed on the roads and many many more are badly injured.
> 
> I personaly have a friend who was paralysed from the waist down and had to watch her horse die after being struck by a car, the horse died before the vet got there.
> 
> that "joke" was in incredibly bad taste!


 faye I know from past threads how sensitive you are to certain things but *Bluebirds* comment had nothing to do with her making a joke about death on the roads at all and honestly I couldnt see how it could be taken that way. From what I've 'seen' of her on this forum she is really safety concious - way more than I am and no way would she take light of road safety and horses.


----------



## Bluebird (Jul 20, 2011)

Clava said:


> Well, believe it or not but when we had a "pony camp" in the summer at my yard for forum friends...one did bring her pink tutu, just in case:lol:! and another friend then said she had meant to bring hers:shock::lol:


Sounds like your friend is my kind of person! LOL


----------



## Bluebird (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi Guys, I am the last person on the planet to make a joke about death on the roads and would never, ever do it. My 'day job' is directly linked to dealing with these sorts of casualities. There really is nothing funny about that.
I do joke about 'english quirkiness' but a lot of the time I also poke fun at myself. Before I rode horses, I rode motorbikes and have already lost a few good friends. When I go out and about with Patrick, I wear High Viz, reflective clothing and so does Patrick. In fact, Patrick and I wear so much, people mistake us for Police Riders (I wear the POLITE range which is based on what the British Police Force wear when they ride). I have attached a photo of Patrick in his Hi Viz and I was about to be handed my Hi Viz tabbard. Note also the reflective strip around my hard hat. Hope this puts people's minds at rest and stops anyone from reading far too much into what are supposed to be light hearted posts.







The 'Tweeds' are usually only worn at formal occasions such as The Edinburgh Show where it is a kind of Etiquette (another quirk!)


----------

